# Leaky Gut solutions / remedies ?



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello all

I had SIBO for 3+ years, and combatted it by fasting. My post is the one entitled: SIBO and Vivonex Plus Fast. I do not have food allergies, i am not gluten intolerant (although I dont eat it), no IBD or related illness, just SIBO

I feel 1,000X better post fast, thankfully.

One thing I started to get near the end of my SIBO experience, just before fasting, was headaches associated with foods I ate. The fast actually helped this out tremendously, however; I still get them from time and time again. And, this isn't a typical headache that Tylenol fixes, its like a hangover except I didn't drink anything. SIBO can cause Leaky Gut, and I am regretting my decision of letting SIBO get so bad that I eventually had this problem of Leaky Gut.

I make homemade stock: Beef, Chicken, Veggie weekly, and drink it often. As good as homemade stock is, I'll be honest; I'm tired of it!

I take a good multivitamin with nutrients in it to help heal the intestines, on top of make me feel good. I feel a big improvement in energy since I started taking these vitamins.

I have some digestive enzymes: I take when I feel I will be eating a large meal.

I am about to start L-Glutamine. I will probably start out with 2 grams a day, and move up to 5. I hear this can help.

Any other suggestions? I have come a tremendous way in terms of healing, but this one is tough. And the headaches are aweful, if not, simply annoying

I follow the SCD diet most of the time; however post fast, I have noticed I do not react to things like sandwich meats, even though they contain trace amounts of added carbohydrates like lactose, glucose, etc.. Also; dark chocolate., 90-100% is fine. I won't lie: I ate a piece of bread last week; no reaction. I cut SCD yogurt out for a bit.

Thanks ya'll!

-Andrew


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

For me, leaky guy was coffee after 7 pm...

You may want to make a food diary... log everything you eat from morning through night.. no matter how trivial the bit might seem. See if there is a pattern or correlation between when you most experience your leaky gut and what you ate before. Are there days or hours when your leaky gut is worse than others? What changed in your diet? Just because you missed an item for a day, doesn't mean your leaky gut will dry up shortly after, but you might notice lighter leakage.

Try taking some fiber supplement like Metamucil before or after lunch and dinner. See if that helps.

Colloidal silver ( http://www.utopiasilver.com or http://www.mesosilver.com would be my top picks) and apple cider vinegar helped me combat SIBO. The latter is available in a dry tablet form (try http://www.Puritan.com). EDTA I found very helpful too, also available at Puritan.

I have been IBS and SIBO free for nearly 4 weeks now. I can eat anything that I want without affecting my digestive system. I no longer get leaky gut unless I drink a cup of coffee past 9pm.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Dennis!

Keep me posted on your SIBO progress. Its great hearing methods that work for other people. It seems like I've tried everything for SIBO, and only fasting works for me. However, I have not tried apple cider vinegar. Unfortunately, things like those supplements are extremely hard to get here in Europe. However, Apple Cider Vinegar is available at the store, and I could try drinking 2 TBS a day for example?? What do you think? Or should I try more?

I'm not sure if it's my positive attitude towards this, or if simply going to the bathroom ridded myself of what was giving me a headache. Nonetheless, the headache is finally subsiding.

Thanks again, any and all comments are much appreciated


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Colloidal silver you can get in the UK from http://www.ukcolloidalsilver.co.uk/

EDTA you can get from http://www.amazon.co.uk/Source-Naturals-Edta-240-Caps/dp/B003O4D8VC

for Probiotics, you might want to try these in the morning.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/279-0529241-1254151?url=search-alias%3Ddrugstore&field-keywords=miso+soup


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Could be a normal reaction:

Does apple cider vinegar change your stool color? Mine was quite dark today.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Brownish72 said:


> Could be a normal reaction:
> 
> Does apple cider vinegar change your stool color? Mine was quite dark today.


Yes, it can. Don't be surprised if you see mucous like discharge as well as Apple Cider vinegar helps to detoxify your digestive tract. The reactions are different for different people.

Oddly, though, Apple Cider Vinegar works as a treatment for both diarrhea and constipation. The recommended supplement is two tablespoons in a large glass of water, three times a day while symptoms persist. I take mine straight and follow with a glass of water.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

It's the pectin in the vinegar that does the trick, it's a soluble fiber that attracts fluid and works like a mild metamucil. Good for you in other ways, too.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks you two, your comments mean a lot. I'm very happy I joined this forum a few months back.

I just wanted to clarify: should I simply continue apple cider vinegar every day, or only when symptoms persist?

I am surprised to be honest. The only major changed I have had is add apple cider vinegar to my regime the last 3 days. And, whether there is a connection or not, no headaches! The headaches, which I feel are closely related to leaky gut, are so awful, it feels great to not have them, and FINALLY I got about 6-8 hours of sleep.

Also, mixed with water, I don't mind taking a quick shot of it. Actually the taste doesn't effect me at all (I guess I did fast 16 days on Vivonex Plus: A not so tasty drink for anyone with a palette!!! )


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Brownish72 said:


> Thanks you two, your comments mean a lot. I'm very happy I joined this forum a few months back.
> 
> I just wanted to clarify: should I simply continue apple cider vinegar every day, or only when symptoms persist?


I would do it daily for at least two weeks, then once a week for about a month. Then at least, once a month.


----------



## Daidai2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys

I am in exactly the same boat. Having sibo and leaky gut it seems the only thing that works for me is fasting, any food regardless makes no differnce, the less i eat the better i feel.

I think im going too have too figure out a pattern where i can get my nutrients etc in smaller portions and enhance times of fasting.

Whats worse is i also have high levels of mercury toxicity, lol one crappy viscious cycle it all feels like.

How long do you guys typically fast for, is it more towards the night time or throughout the days.

Any help i could get off you guys would be awesome as im finding it very difficult too improve too be honest, But when i fast i find my healing is very very quick, but how long can

i fast for lol, i guess its going to take some mega figuring out.


----------



## Daidai2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

i wonder would miso soup be ok too try with sibo also? im in the same boat im not too bad with carbs etc to be honest i think it might be worth a try. Im going to give apple cyder vinegar a go to, im

on the gaps introduction diet at the minute not making a ton of progress, man this thing can be complicated!


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

The headaches are gone, thats a plus,

I am going to stop the apple cider vinegar. I had a terrible bout of diarrhea last night. Out of nowhere to; I havent had that bad of Diarrhea since... I don't remember when: much over a year ago. Although there was no pain, and I felt immediately relieved, I had loose / yellow stool this morning. So, I'm gonna stop it for a little bit.

I'm gonna hope the diarrhea was a good sign, maybe a cleanse if you will, and go from there. Gotta keep my head up!


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Daidai2000 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am in exactly the same boat. Having sibo and leaky gut it seems the only thing that works for me is fasting, any food regardless makes no differnce, the less i eat the better i feel.
> 
> ...


For mercury toxicity, try cilantro and chlorella tablets. Cilantro apparently gets the mercury into your intestines and chlorella helps to escort it out. I'd take the chlorella regularly for any mercury that is naturally being leached into your intestines. Coffee after 9 pm always gave me leaky gut. Is there something besides water that you drink or eat regularly late into the night?


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Daidai2000 said:


> i wonder would miso soup be ok too try with sibo also? im in the same boat im not too bad with carbs etc to be honest i think it might be worth a try. Im going to give apple cyder vinegar a go to, im
> 
> on the gaps introduction diet at the minute not making a ton of progress, man this thing can be complicated!


Miso should be fine. It'll introduce the right bacteria into your intestines. But you may want to consider colloidal silver as well as vinegar to help combat some of the less desirable bacteria. Good luck.


----------



## Daidai2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply dennis, i could do with every ounce of help i can get at the minute.

What miso soup would you recommend anyone in particular? only thing i am allergic too is potatoes and celery.

At the minute my routine is pretty much like this

Morning fast 3-4 hours (take b complex vits etc etc, i just began taking apple cider vinegar again after seeing this thread)

Early afternoon - Chicken bone broth with chicken from the broth (only drink water inbetween meals) (i also am beginning to try drink small bits of juice from sauerkraut before meals)

late afternoon (5ish) fish fried in coconut oil + well boiled vegetables (carrots, onions, mushrooms, low fodmapish)

Evening before bed ( normally i eat lots of chicken or something too fill me up whcich takes me through to the morning, but i find here that ive still got stomach squelching in the mornings)

I pretty much react too every food you can name, i have confirmed sibo waiting for the test for leaky gut but i bet i have that too, im pretty positive. I only get a feeling of diahrea or what not

if my inflammation gets pretty bad. At the minute im not having stools at all, havent had one in three to four days, im hoping by switching to the gaps intermediate with broths and veggie/chicken soups and cider vinegar this might change.

My reactions are normally fatigue after food, Runny nose, neck ache, feelings of confusion/brain fog/irritiability, and spots on my shoulder etc.

Would collloidal silver be any good if i have mercury poisoning at the minute?

Il definetly try the miso soup in the mornings though let me know which brand you use il get that one as its tried and tests.

Thanks dennis


----------

